# Anyone forgot what things used to be like?



## FirstAid (Nov 19, 2018)

Can't seem to remember how things used to feel like, memories, what it was like to have emotions, how my vision used to be, how my hands used to look etc,how I used to think and sleep even.

Keep having thoughts that this is not DP but some form of ego death due to letting my thoughts run wild and not trying to fight the dp back, essentially giving up trying to fight, trying to get better.

Anyone else?


----------



## Jackk11 (May 9, 2018)

I don’t remember what it’s like to really have emotions. I’m looking to get rTMS done after reading a story similar to mine who responded to TMS.


----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

I know what you mean and yes I have that too but it is getting better . I do think it is dr/dp related


----------



## Chip1021 (Mar 24, 2018)

I'm not sure I've ever had a full emotional palate, however I do look back at my previous life and wonder how I ever was able to do any of it. Sometimes I think I've always felt this way, and then I look back at some old pictures and realize that's definitely not entirely true.


----------



## FirstAid (Nov 19, 2018)

Yeah it's crazy it feels like my subconscious has swapped with my consciousness, thinking feels more like dissociating but now I'm unable to tell the difference. I know and have memories of stuff but have no connection to anything, constant deciding whether to say something when it pops into my head. Having no sense of self is just horrible. I hope it does get better guys, feels like inner death, im just a shell.

All the best guys.


----------



## Laurany152 (Mar 24, 2014)

Chip1021 said:


> I'm not sure I've ever had a full emotional palate, however I do look back at my previous life and wonder how I ever was able to do any of it. Sometimes I think I've always felt this way, and then I look back at some old pictures and realize that's definitely not entirely true.


I've had DP/DR issues since I was 13 years old. Over the years I've had it on an off but I find that during my episodes I can't really remember what is normal or having emotions. But I know I've had them based on things I've done throughout my life, like you said with the pictures. Its very weird. Maybe we just can't remember we've had normal emotions while we are "in the zone of derealization/depersonalization" episodes.


----------

